# pronuncia sonora



## francisgranada

Buona sera,

Vorrei chiedervi sulla pronuncia sonora delle consonanti in posizione intervocalica ed in alcuni casi anche all'inizio delle parole, nel napoetano e nel romano/romanesco.

Nella scrittura (dizionari, testi di canzoni, poesie in dialetto ecc.), non ho osservato questo fenomeno, ma nella pronuncia sí. P.e. _lácreme, croce, amato, venuto... _suonano quasi o del tutto_ come _"lágreme, groce, amado, venudo ... " 

(a volte anche _chiamato, _pronunciato da romani mi suona   "iamado" o forse "ghiamado" ... )

Domanda:
Si tratta di una lenizione o sonorizzazione "recente" in alcune regioni - oppure qual'é la spiegazione?

Grazie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Si tratta di un fenomeno molto antico che si perde nella notte dei tempi.
Si verifica in tutte le Regioni del sud.
Non conosco la ragione.


----------



## francisgranada

Supponevo "recente" anche perché nelle grammatiche del napoletano e romanesco, che sono riuscito a scaricare dall'internet, non se ne parla niente.


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che il motivo per cui quelle grammatiche non lo riportano sia che un napoletano che scrive una grammatica napoletana non si rende conto di pronunciare le t come d.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Penso che il motivo per cui quelle grammatiche non lo riportano sia che un napoletano che scrive una grammatica napoletana non si rende conto di pronunciare le t come d.



É possibile . Invece ho osservato la scrittura sonora per quanto riguarda il sardo. Questo forse perché il sardo evidentemente non é una lingua italoromanza. 

Visto che tu vivi in Sicilia, ti chiedo se anche dalle tue parti esiste questo fenomeno ?


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, anghe  qui esiste.


----------



## gc200000

francisgranada said:


> Visto che tu vivi in Sicilia, ti chiedo se anche dalle tue parti esiste questo fenomeno ?



Anch'io vivo in Sicilia e dalle mie parti (zona settentrionale della Sicilia) no.


----------



## Anaiss

francisgranada said:


> Buona sera,
> 
> Vorrei chiedervi sulla *pronuncia sonora* delle *consonanti in posizione intervocalica* ed in alcuni casi anche all'inizio delle parole, nel napoetano e nel romano/romanesco.
> 
> Nella scrittura (dizionari, testi di canzoni, poesie in dialetto ecc.), non ho osservato questo fenomeno, ma nella pronuncia sí. P.e. _lácreme, croce, amato, venuto... _suonano quasi o del tutto_ come _"lágreme, groce, amado, venudo ... "


Credo che tra le consonanti, la *s *tenda ad essere pronunciata sorda, invece.


----------



## pizzi

La madre di un mio amico è stata registrata all'anagrafe, in Basilicata, come An*d*onietta. Quindi non è solo un fenomeno orale, ma anche scritto; e in questo caso, indelebile!  .)


----------



## francisgranada

Anaiss said:


> Credo che tra le consonanti, la s tenda ad essere pronunciata sorda, invece.


 
Sí, come in Spagna o Portogallo. Peró penso che la pronuncia di "s" é un'altra cosa, non tanto collegata alla cosiddetta lenizione. 

Per me é interessante anche quello che dice gc200000, cioé che questo fenomeno non é automaticamente presente in tutta l'area linguistica meridionale dell'Italia, invece dipende (in qualche modo) dalla regione.


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> La madre di un mio amico è stata registrata all'anagrafe, in Basilicata, come An*d*onietta. Quindi non è solo un fenomeno orale, ma anche scritto; e in questo caso, indelebile!  .)



Bello  ... (é una testimonianza vera e propria)


----------



## Anaiss

francisgranada said:


> Sí, come in Spagna o Portogallo. Peró penso che la pronuncia di "s" é un'altra cosa, non tanto collegata alla cosiddetta lenizione.


L'avevo segnalato solo perché l'avevo interpretato come un discorso generale sulle consonanti.


----------



## Linnets

Bisogna distinguere due fenomeni tipici del centro-sud Italia: il primo è la conservazione della pronuncia di /s/ intervocalico che al Nord  passa sempre a /z/ e in Toscana diventa /z/ in molte parole (in altre,  generalmente più popolari, resta /s/ (per es. /'kasa/ ~ /'kazo/); il secondo è la sonorizzazione delle occlusive dopo vocali, nasali e liquide (mentre /mb, nd/ -> [mm, nn]); questo fenomeno può ricordare la sonorizzazione delle occlusive intervocaliche tipica del Nord (veneto _pegora_) e di tutta l'area romanza occidentale. A differenza di questa però non è lessicalizzata: quindi nel centro-sud Italia si può sentir dire _la gasa_, mentre una cosa del genere sarebbe impossibile nell'Italia del Nord, dove non è più attiva (le parole nuove e gli italianismi non la presentano) e non può avvenire in sintassi.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

In certe regioni del sud, fra cui quelle citate sopra, esiste anche il fenomeno opposto: la desonorizzazione delle consonanti altrimenti sonore. Es.: rotonto:
GS


----------



## infinite sadness

Esatto, nelle stesse regioni dove esiste il fenomeno di cui sopra. Questo porta a ripensare il fenomeno non tanto non come una sonorizzazione o insonorizzazione di alcune consonanti, quanto come una confusione tra consonanti di un certo tipo, cioè una incapacità ad individuare una differenza grafica o fonetica tra i dua suoni limitrofi.
Un'altra consonante non ben definita in Sicilia è la B/V.


----------



## pizzi

infinite sadness said:


> Un'altra consonante non ben definita in Sicilia è la B/V.


 
Come in spagnolo


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> ... Questo porta a ripensare il fenomeno non tanto non come una sonorizzazione o insonorizzazione di alcune consonanti, quanto come una confusione tra consonanti di un certo tipo, cioè una incapacità ad individuare una differenza grafica o fonetica tra i dua suoni limitrofi ...



Sì, credo che sia questa la risposta alla mia domanda. Cioè, si tratta di una certa "insensibilità" verso la "sonorità" (non so se si puo dire così ...) di alcune consonanti. Così si spiegherebbe anche il fatto che nella scrittura si preferiscono le consonanti etimologicamente originali e non quelle sonorizzate. 

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Consiglio di ascoltare--ma non sarà facile reperire filmati televisivi di dibattiti politici, tavole rotonde, quadrate, ecc. -- come parla il politico italiano Cirìaco De Mita. Tutte le sonore diventano sorde; tute le sorde diventano sonore. Una roba da manuale. Il paradiso del fonetista.
Saluti.
GS


----------



## infinite sadness

Esatto. Vi consiglio anche la giornalista Lucia Annunziata.


----------



## Linnets

francisgranada said:


> Sí, come in Spagna o Portogallo.


In Portogallo la _s_ tende a essere pronuciata sorda tra vocali? Solo quando è doppia nella scrittura (come in _progresso_), a quanto ne so io.



pizzi said:


> Come in spagnolo


Non solo in spagnolo, ma anche in catalano (perlomeno a Barcellona), occitano...



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Tutte le sonore diventano sorde; tute le sorde diventano sonore. Una roba da manuale. Il paradiso del fonetista.



Uhmm, credo che si tratti di due fenomeni convergenti di lenizione consonantica: le sonore diventano mormorate e le sorde lenite; si ha quindi una tendenza alla neutralizzazione della sonorità, anche se le due serie rimangono ancora distinte.


----------



## pantarhei

francisgranada said:


> É possibile . Invece ho osservato la scrittura sonora per quanto riguarda il sardo. Questo forse perché il sardo evidentemente non é una lingua italoromanza.
> 
> Visto che tu vivi in Sicilia, ti chiedo se anche dalle tue parti esiste questo fenomeno ?



Guarda la fonetica sarda è completamente diversa da quella delle altre varianti linguistiche, come hai detto tu, la sua classificazione è particolare.
Inoltre esistono varie suddivisioni al suo interno (abbastanza forti da rendere quasi interincomprensibili per esempio il dialetto del nord con quello del sud dell'isola), a cominciare da quella più famosa (is / sos) e quindi campidanese, logudorese, barbaricino.. In ogni caso, almeno nel campidanese, non c'è tanto la sonorizzazione quanto la fricativizzazione, quindi b /v -> β eccetera, un po' come in spagnolo. Del resto sempre di lenizione per assimilazione vocalica stiamo parlando..


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusa, Francis, tu dici:
_Questo perché il sardo evidentemente non é una lingua italoromanza_
ma la lingua sarda è costituita dall'insieme dei dialetti *neolatini* che sono sopravvissuti in Sardegna.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Scusa, Francis, tu dici:
> _Questo *forse *perché il sardo evidentemente non é una lingua italoromanza_
> ma la lingua sarda è costituita dall'insieme dei dialetti *neolatini* che sono sopravvissuti in Sardegna.
> GS



Forse non mi sono espresso assai dettagliatamente, ma non vedo alcun conflitto. Sostituiamo _"il sardo"_ con la tua definizione:  

Questo forse perch_é_ la lingua sarda, costituita dall'insieme dei dialetti *neolatini* che sono sopravvissuti in Sardegna, _evidentemente non é una lingua italoromanza. 

(Cioè i dialetti in questione appartengono al gruppo sardo, non fanno parte del gruppo italoromanzo ... e forse per questo ecc. ... ) _

Ludendo discimus


----------



## Anaiss

Gallurese e Sassarese però lo sono, almeno da Wiki. Bisognerà fare attenzione alle aree..
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingue_indoeuropee#Gruppo_italico.5B19.5D


----------



## One1

francisgranada said:


> Buona sera,
> 
> Vorrei chiedervi sulla pronuncia sonora delle consonanti in posizione intervocalica ed in alcuni casi anche all'inizio delle parole, nel napoetano e nel romano/romanesco.
> 
> Nella scrittura (dizionari, testi di canzoni, poesie in dialetto ecc.), non ho osservato questo fenomeno, ma nella pronuncia sí. P.e. _lácreme, croce, amato, venuto... _suonano quasi o del tutto_ come _"lágreme, groce, amado, venudo ... "
> 
> (a volte anche _chiamato, _pronunciato da romani mi suona   "iamado" o forse "ghiamado" ... )
> 
> Domanda:
> Si tratta di una lenizione o sonorizzazione "recente" in alcune regioni - oppure qual'é la spiegazione?
> 
> Grazie.


in napoletano "chiamato" puoi sentirlo pronunciato "chiammat". La ragione è che in ogni regione in Italia si parla una prima lingua, come il Napoletano o il Lombardo o il Siciliano o il Veneto o il Ligure (il romano non è proprio una lingua), ed una seconda Lingua ufficiale che è l'Italiano. L'Italiano è solo una lingua franca che fu creata artificialmente nell'800 per consentire agli abitanti della penisola italiana di comprendersi. Quando l'Italia fu unita, nel 1861, solo 200.000 persone parlavano l'Italiano in Italia, ed erano gli intellettuali, mentre le grandi masse parlavano altre lingue.

Oggi senti questi differenti accenti nella pronuncia degli italiani, ma dovresti sentirli parlare nella loro lingua di origine ;-)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

@Francis.
Scusa, ma io mi sento meglio se diciamo così:
"La lingua sarda, costituita dall'insieme dei dialetti neolatini che sono sopravvissuti in Sardegna, evidentemente é una lingua romanza.
Con simpatia.
GS
PS Per chiarirci bene: le varietà del sardo sono tutte dialetti/lingue/parlate, ecc. neolatine, come il catalano, l'italiano, il francese, lo spagnolo o castigliano, il provenzale, il franco-provenzale il portoghese, i vari tipi di ladino (retoromancio, ladino dolomitico, friulano) il romeno, il dalmatico (ormai scomparso).
In particolare poi, l'italiano, il sardo e il ladino fanno parte del sottogruppo italo-romanzo, cui hai fatto riferimento tu.


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "La lingua sarda, costituita dall'insieme dei dialetti neolatini che sono sopravvissuti in Sardegna, evidentemente é una lingua romanza.


D'accordo.



> PS Per chiarirci bene: le varietà del sardo sono tutte dialetti/lingue/parlate, ecc. neolatine, come il catalano, l'italiano, il francese, lo spagnolo o castigliano, il provenzale, il franco-provenzale il portoghese, i vari tipi di ladino (retoromancio, ladino dolomitico, friulano) il romeno, il dalmatico (ormai scomparso).
> In particolare poi, l'italiano, il sardo e il ladino fanno parte del sottogruppo italo-romanzo, cui hai fatto riferimento tu.


Hmm... Nonostante le diverse possibili suddivisoni delle lingue romanze, _secondo me_ "filogeneticamente"  il gruppo sardo non è un sottogruppo dell'italo-romanzo (naturalmente, dipende dalla definizione del proprio termine_ italo-romanzo_ ecc...). 

Ma siamo _troppo _fuori tema ... Però questo tema mi interesserebbe seriamente, allora se sei d'accordo, "spostiamolo" per un'altra occasione... (non mi è chiaro se sarebbe solo il foro "Ethymology and History of Languages" quello adeguato oppure no ) 

Grazie, con _tanta _simpatia.


----------



## ursu-lab

Linnets said:


> Non solo in spagnolo, ma anche in catalano (perlomeno a Barcellona), occitano...



In catalano (che ha una fonetica totalmente diversa da  quella castigliana) la 's' intervocalica semplice è sonora, anzi, più  sonora della 's' sonora italiana, ad essere precisi. Quando precede una consonante, nella maggior parte dei casi segue le stesse regole di pronuncia dell'italiano, con una distinzione simile tra sonore e sorde.


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> In catalano (che ha una fonetica totalmente diversa da  quella castigliana) la 's' intervocalica semplice è sonora, anzi, più  sonora della 's' sonora italiana, ad essere precisi. Quando precede una consonante, nella maggior parte dei casi segue le stesse regole di pronuncia dell'italiano, con una distinzione simile tra sonore e sorde.



Interessante (almeno per me). Mi interesserebbe se anche nel provenzale/occitanico e così.

(la pronuncia della "s" intervocalica nel francese è ben conosciuta e grosso modo simile a quella italiana settentrionale).


----------



## infinite sadness

One1 said:


> in napoletano "chiamato" puoi sentirlo pronunciato "chiammat". La ragione è che in ogni regione in Italia si parla una prima lingua, come il Napoletano o il Lombardo o il Siciliano o il Veneto o il Ligure (il romano non è proprio una lingua), ed una seconda Lingua ufficiale che è l'Italiano. L'Italiano è solo una lingua franca che fu creata artificialmente nell'800 per consentire agli abitanti della penisola italiana di comprendersi. Quando l'Italia fu unita, nel 1861, solo 200.000 persone parlavano l'Italiano in Italia, ed erano gli intellettuali, mentre le grandi masse parlavano altre lingue.
> 
> Oggi senti questi differenti accenti nella pronuncia degli italiani, ma dovresti sentirli parlare nella loro lingua di origine ;-)


 esatto!


----------



## Linnets

One1 said:


> La ragione è che in ogni regione in Italia si parla una prima lingua, come il Napoletano o il Lombardo o il Siciliano o il Veneto o il Ligure (il romano non è proprio una lingua), ed una seconda Lingua ufficiale che è l'Italiano. L'Italiano è solo una lingua franca che fu creata artificialmente nell'800 per consentire agli abitanti della penisola italiana di comprendersi. Quando l'Italia fu unita, nel 1861, solo 200.000 persone parlavano l'Italiano in Italia, ed erano gli intellettuali, mentre le grandi masse parlavano altre lingue.
> 
> Oggi senti questi differenti accenti nella pronuncia degli italiani, ma dovresti sentirli parlare nella loro lingua di origine.




I nomi delle lingue in italiano corrente si scrivono con la minuscola;
l'italiano come lingua franca dell'Italia colta nasce _qualche _secolo prima dell'Ottocento: basti pensare alla Scuola siciliana, a un _certo_ Dante, a un _certo_ Petrarca e a un _certo_ Boccaccio. Questa lingua viene adottata, dopo alcuni tentativi di creare volgari illustri settentrionali, anche dalla massima parte di quella che oggi è chiamata "Padania": basti pensare a Baldassarre Castiglione o Pietro Bembo; dispiace che questo modo di pensare "leghista" si sia così diffuso in Italia oggi.


----------



## ursu-lab

Linnets said:


> Questa lingua viene adottata, dopo alcuni tentativi di creare volgari illustri settentrionali, anche dalla massima parte di quella che *oggi è chiamata "Padania"*: basti pensare a Baldassarre Castiglione o Pietro Bembo; *dispiace che questo modo di pensare "leghista" si sia così diffuso in Italia oggi.*



Che c'entra? C'è bisogno di fare commenti e di esprimere giudizi sulle ipotetiche (cioè, quest'ipotesi potrebbe essere semplicemente il frutto della tua fervida fantasia) tendenze politiche dei membri del foro? 
E se anche fosse? Non mi pare che siano affari né tuoi né di nessun altro, o no? 

È da un po' che manco dall'Italia, ma non sapevo che andasse di moda il penserio unico o, non meno peggio, bipolare.


Puoi discutere il concetto di "lingua franca creata artificialmente" (ma col Manzoni - XIX secolo - come la mettiamo?), ma non certo questo, che è una realtà storica:



> solo 200.000 persone parlavano l'Italiano in Italia, ed erano gli intellettuali, , mentre le grandi masse parlavano altre lingue.



Ok, magari non erano 200.000, magari erano un milione, ma non tanti di più, su tutto il territorio statale. Comunque, una percentuale ridicola della popolazione "italiana" (fino a quella data l'Italia come stato nazionale come l'intendiamo oggi - dal Piemonte al Friuli fino alla Sicilia, Sardegna compresa - *non esisteva e **non era mai esistita*, fino a prova contraria) totale.

A me dispiace, invece, vedere come vengono disprezzate le lingue locali, soprattutto quelle dall'Arno in su, sempre dileggiate con sufficienza.
E preferisco, piuttosto, ricordare che i primi componimenti poetici di Pier Paolo Pasolini sono stati scritti in *lingua *friulana ...

E, se tutto fosse finito "qualche secolo prima dell'Ottocento", come dici tu, perché Gramsci (non sia mai che mi si accusi di essere leghista: cito un comunista e, per di più, sardo!), nel XX secolo, perdeva il suo tempo - poco, purtroppo - a sostenere che la "lingua nazionale" era utilizzata dalle classi dominanti come uno strumento per il controllo politico e per la conservazione del potere?


----------



## Linnets

Su una cosa spero si sia d'accordo: sono perlomeno cinquecento anni che il volgare illustre di base toscana è riconosciuto come l'unica _lingua_ italiana. Il concetto di lingua di allora non è quello attuale, si trattava piuttosto di una forma linguistica capace di esprimere concetti elevati e vari, mentre i _dialetti_ o _vernacoli_ non avevano questa caratteristica. La polemica di Gramsci è del tuto fuori luogo, dato che si tratta di una polemica sociologica marxista sull'uso politico del sapere (anche linguistico) della classe dominante sulle masse operaie. Una cosa già notata anche fuori dal marxismo, per esempio dal sacerdote toscano don Lorenzo Milani. 
Tornando alla questione della lingua, essa non ha _mai_ messo in discussione la base toscana della lingua comune italiana, semmai si discuteva se questa base non dovesse essere "bilanciata" da caratteristiche linguistiche provenienti da altri corti italiane. In ogni caso mi sembra di essere molto fuori tema rispetto al titolo della discussione.


----------



## federicoft

ursu-lab said:


> Che c'entra? C'è bisogno di fare commenti e di esprimere giudizi sulle ipotetiche (cioè, quest'ipotesi potrebbe essere semplicemente il frutto della tua fervida fantasia) tendenze politiche dei membri del foro?
> E se anche fosse? Non mi pare che siano affari né tuoi né di nessun altro, o no?
> 
> È da un po' che manco dall'Italia, ma non sapevo che andasse di moda il penserio unico o, non meno peggio, bipolare.
> 
> 
> Puoi discutere il concetto di "lingua franca creata artificialmente" (ma col Manzoni - XIX secolo - come la mettiamo?), ma non certo questo, che è una realtà storica:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, magari non erano 200.000, magari erano un milione, ma non tanti di più, su tutto il territorio statale. Comunque, una percentuale ridicola della popolazione "italiana" (fino a quella data l'Italia come stato nazionale come l'intendiamo oggi - dal Piemonte al Friuli fino alla Sicilia, Sardegna compresa - *non esisteva e **non era mai esistita*, fino a prova contraria) totale.
> 
> A me dispiace, invece, vedere come vengono disprezzate le lingue locali, soprattutto quelle dall'Arno in su, sempre dileggiate con sufficienza.
> E preferisco, piuttosto, ricordare che i primi componimenti poetici di Pier Paolo Pasolini sono stati scritti in *lingua *friulana ...
> 
> E, se tutto fosse finito "qualche secolo prima dell'Ottocento", come dici tu, perché Gramsci (non sia mai che mi si accusi di essere leghista: cito un comunista e, per di più, sardo!), nel XX secolo, perdeva il suo tempo - poco, purtroppo - a sostenere che la "lingua nazionale" era utilizzata dalle classi dominanti come uno strumento per il controllo politico e per la conservazione del potere?



L'osservazione di Linnets era più che opportuna.
Le inesattezze, al più, erano nel messaggio cui rispondeva.

Quanto alle lingue locali italiane, mi prendo tutta la libertà di definirli dialetti, e di riconoscere in quella italiana l'unica mia lingua. Sottoscrivo anche il dispiacere per essere tornati a porsi problemi simili in questo paese.


----------



## olaszinho

Quanto alle lingue locali italiane, mi prendo tutta la libertà di definirli dialetti, e di riconoscere in quella italiana l'unica mia lingua

Vorrei ricordare che il sardo, o l'insieme dei dialetti sardi, e il ladino parlato in Friuli sono considerati lingue vere e proprie da quasi tutti gli studiosi di linguistica romanza. Ciò è essenzialmente dovuto a differenze notevoli di tipo fonologico, grammaticale, sintattico e lessicale rispetto all'italiano. Non credo che la politica c'entri nulla in questo caso.


----------



## federicoft

Il friulano e il sardo sono lingue anche per la legge italiana, quindi nessuna obiezione in merito.
Per il resto è un luogo comune che i linguisti siano così ossessionati dal dare in giro patenti di lingua o di dialetto. I linguisti in linea di massima si disinteressano della questione, che appassiona molto politici e frequentatori di forum in rete, ma ha ben poche implicazioni pratiche nella disciplina che studiano. Quando lo fanno, valutano prima delle differenze morfosintattiche quelle funzionali, e sono queste ultime a rendere tutti i vari idiomi parlati in Italia dei dialetti e non delle lingue, e l'italiano l'unica lingua nazionale (fatte salve naturalmente le minoranze linguistiche riconosciute e tutelate dalla legge). Sempre per quanto mi riguarda, ovviamente.

Ho comunque il sospetto che siamo terribilmente fuori argomento.


----------



## ursu-lab

olaszinho said:


> Vorrei ricordare che il sardo, o l'insieme dei dialetti sardi, e il ladino parlato in Friuli sono considerati lingue vere e proprie da quasi tutti gli studiosi di linguistica romanza. Ciò è essenzialmente dovuto a differenze notevoli di tipo fonologico, grammaticale, sintattico e lessicale rispetto all'italiano. Non credo che la politica c'entri nulla in questo caso.



Che io sappia, nessun linguista nega la qualità di "lingua" al friulano, al ladino o al sardo. 
Il commento di One1 (quotato da Infinite Sadness)* era attinente* alla questione posta nel foro, e cioè alla differenza sostanziale tra* i vari tipi di pronuncia* della lingua italiana nelle varie regioni, *a seconda dell'influenza della fonetica delle lingue (o dialetti) locali,* che sono una realtà oggettiva. Qualcuno la nega: evidentemente deve vivere in un bunker sulla collina di Fiesole...

Era il commento sarcastico di Linnets, riferito alla Lega, che invece c'entrava come i cavoli a merenda, oltre ad essere supponente ed offensivo nelle intenzioni. Essere leghista, che io sappia, non è ancora reato, come non lo è essere indipendentista sardo o autonomista siciliano. O mi sono persa qualcosa negli ultimi anni?
Non capisco perché in Italia la gente (meridionale, centrale, e soprattutto settentrionale) si debba vergognare ad ammettere che ama e usa la propria lingua o dialetto locale. Perché quest'atteggiamento censorio e denigratorio? Non a tutti è toccata la "sorte" di essere nati in Toscana o di essere discendenti di generazioni di maestri o insegnanti di lettere: la maggior parte degli italiani dai quaranta in giù ha parlato e parla con i propri nonni in dialetto, e in molte zone d'Italia - sia del sud che del nord, ma anche al centro (i romani che parlano in romanesco sono rimasti in quattro?) - si parla tuttora prevalentemente in dialetto o nella lingua locale. Per qualcuno rappresenta un "problema" da eliminare? Be', che sappia che per molti - me compresa - è invece *una ricchezza* da tutelare!

Se domani si decidesse di epurare dalla televisione pubblica e privata tutti i presentatori, vallette, giornalisti e chi ne ha più ne metta che *non sono in grado *di pronunciare con una dizione perfettamente corretta dell'Italiano (lo scrivo con la maiuscola perché l'Italiano è, secondo alcuni, una "lingua illustre") resterebbe probabilmente solo Carlo Conti, cioè l'unico fiorentino della rai. Perché, sempre secondo alcuni, l'unica pronuncia degna della lingua nazionale è quella toscana, immagino di Firenze (senza dintorni, perché insomma, gli aretini...). Solo loro sono qualificati per dirci come pronunciare correttamente una "s" sonora e una sorda.
I romani, si sa, non possono metterci bocca. Bastava sentire come pronunciava le sorde l'ex-ex sindaco di Roma ("Zono er Zindago")...

Non vedremmo nemmeno più una fiction, verrebbero messi al rogo i vari film tratti dai libri di Cammilleri rendendo vani gli sforzi linguistici del povero Zingaretti per riprodurre la pronuncia siciliana, polverizzata tutta la storia del cinema italiano dal Neorealismo in poi ecc ecc ecc.
Per non parlare del teatro: da Goldoni a Dario Fo passando per Pirandello e i De Filippo, tutti fuori!

Insomma, resterebbero solo i film girati durante il fascismo: quelli sì che erano recitati in italiano *puro* con una dizione corretta. 
Formidabili, quegli anni, per le "esse"...


----------



## olaszinho

Insomma, resterebbero solo i film girati durante il fascismo: quelli sì che erano recitati in italiano *puro* con una dizione corretta

Non sono d'accordo. Credo basti ascoltare un qualunque film doppiato o i bei documentari in televisione per poter ascoltare un italiano pronunciato correttamente.
Non mi pare che l'ex sindaco pronunciasse "zono er zindago". Ad ogni modo,  il suo vocalismo si avvicinava moltissimo all'italiano standard, o ed e aperte e chiuse, rispetto a quello pronunciato da un milanese o da un torinese. Mi chiedo spesso perché ci si accapigli per la correttezza di un congiuntivo, ma si voglia negare la fonetica standard di una lingua. In fondo i dizionari riportano tanto le norme fonetiche quante quelle grammaticali o sintattiche, ma per le prime dovrebbe vigere l'anarchia. So che con questo post solleverò un vespaio.


----------



## infinite sadness

federicoft said:


> L'osservazione di Linnets era più che opportuna.
> Le inesattezze, al più, erano nel messaggio cui rispondeva.
> 
> Quanto alle lingue locali italiane, mi prendo tutta la libertà di definirli dialetti, e di riconoscere in quella italiana l'unica mia lingua. Sottoscrivo anche il dispiacere per essere tornati a porsi problemi simili in questo paese.


Credo che Linnets e One1 dicessero cose diverse e non inconciliabili tra loro, in quanto Linnets chiaramente si riferiva al volgare scritto (o letterario che dir si voglia), che nessuno credo possa sostenere che fosse la lingua parlata dalla gente nella penisola italica dal 1100 al 1861; One1 si riferiva invece alla lingua italiana parlata, che come è noto ha iniziato ad essere usata come lingua ufficiale del Regno solo dal 1861 in poi. Poi però è dovuto passare un altro secolo (cioè fino al 1954) perchè tale lingua diventasse veramente la lingua parlata dal popolo. Questo perchè la stragrande maggioranza del popolo era analfabeta, quindi tutti continuarono a parlare il proprio dialetto fino a che non vi fu il grande flusso migratorio del secondo dopoguerra e l'avvento della televisione.
Nonostante questo, ancora oggi in alcune Regioni (Sicilia, Campania, Veneto, Friuli, Puglia, Calabria, Sardegna e altre) la lingua italiana si può considerare "seconda lingua", perchè una lingua per essere "prima lingua" deve essere parlata fin dalla prima infanzia, mentre qui noi iniziamo a imparare l'italiano solo a sei anni, quando il cervello si è già formato con le strutture di un'altra lingua (cioè il dialetto).


----------



## ursu-lab

olaszinho said:


> Non sono d'accordo. Credo basti ascoltare un qualunque film doppiato o i bei documentari in televisione per poter ascoltare un italiano pronunciato correttamente.
> 
> Negli ultimi dieci anni nel doppiaggio italiano dilaga la pronuncia milanese, visto che molti studi di registrazione anche di prodotti della rai girano intorno a mediaset.
> 
> Non mi pare che l'ex sindaco pronunciasse "zono er zindago".
> Infatti parlavo dell'ex-ex sindaco, Rutelli
> 
> Ad ogni modo,  il suo vocalismo si avvicinava moltissimo all'italiano standard, o ed e aperte e chiuse, rispetto a quello pronunciato da un milanese o da un torinese.
> Ma certo, l'Italia centrale, la culla della cultura delle vocali, che sono cinque. Ma le consonanti, dove le mettiamo? ... Un'altra domanda: ma perché quando si tratta di criticare l'ipotetica "ignoranza" linguistica di un'area della nazione, nessuno, ma proprio nessuno, ha mai il coraggio di criticare la pronuncia di un napoletano o, che ne so, di un calabrese, di un pugliese o di un siciliano? Ma perché, curiosamente, sono sempre i settentrionali quelli che si sbagliano? Lino Banfi è simpatico, l'ammetto, ma Renato Pozzetto proprio non lo capite? Davvero Banfi pronuncia meglio di Pozzetto le vocali E le consonanti quando recita in "italiano"? O, forse, si tratta come al solito di sparare sulla Croce Rossa?
> 
> Mi chiedo spesso perché ci si accapigli per la correttezza di un congiuntivo, ma si voglia negare la fonetica standard di una lingua.
> In fondo i dizionari riportano tanto le norme fonetiche quante quelle grammaticali o sintattiche, ma per le prime dovrebbe vigere l'anarchia.
> Ma tu sul serio conosci qualcuno che mentre parla o  prima di parlare aprirebbe un dizionario per vedere la fonetica della parola  che sta per dire? Non scherziamo, dài...


----------



## olaszinho

che sono cinque.

Le vocali dell'italiano standard sono 7: a é è i o ò u. La fonetica è la cenerentola della linguistica. 
A proposito dei  film doppiati,  non ho mai udito né béne con la  pronuncia della é chiusa né sigarètta, con la e aperta; anche  il raddoppiamento sintattico è spesso rispettato. Il fatto che si doppi a Milano non cambia molto, se la pronuncia corretta viene rispettata.


----------



## federicoft

olaszinho said:


> Il fatto che si doppi a Milano non cambia molto, se la pronuncia corretta viene rispettata.



Non è neanche quello vero.
La quasi totalità del doppiaggio cinematografico italiano, e la maggior parte di quello televisivo, si fanno a Roma.


----------



## ursu-lab

olaszinho said:


> che sono cinque.
> 
> Le vocali dell'italiano standard sono 7: a é è i o ò u. La fonetica è la cenerentola della linguistica.
> A proposito dei  film doppiati,  non ho mai udito né béne con la  pronuncia della é chiusa né sigarètta, con la e aperta; anche  il raddoppiamento sintattico è spesso rispettato. Il fatto che si doppi a Milano non cambia molto, se la pronuncia corretta viene rispettata.



Ok. Le vocali sono 7 e le consonanti ?... Il raddoppiamento fonosintattico non è certo l'unica pecca fonetica di molte zone d'Italia. Ma vedo che si continua a insistere solo sui difetti che riguardano alcune regioni mentre tutti gli altri, naturalmente, non esistono. In Italia pare che il mondo giri intorno al "bene" e alla "pesca"...

Io mi riferivo solo al doppiaggio televisivo, che negli ultimi dieci anni si è spostato molto a Milano. E parte della mia famiglia lavora nel doppiaggio Roma  da decenni, quindi so di cosa sto parlando.


----------



## ursu-lab

Dimenticavo: chi ha citato i film doppiati - che appunto NON sonoitaliani -  può rispondere sinceramente a questa domanda?  I film italiani di produzione italiana girati con attori italiani e ambientati in Italia, in che lingua e con quale dizione vengono perlopiù recitati? Sì, i film VERAMENTE italiani: di Verdone, di Virzì, di Salvatores, Ponti, ecc.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non sono un esperto, ma ho sempre saputo che i film italiani recitati in presa diretta sono delle vere e proprie rarità.


----------



## olaszinho

La pronunzia romanesca (depurata di alcuni elementi fortemente dialettali: confusione fra suoni semplici o geminati di alcune  consonanti G,  B e R; pronuncia del fonema tz al posto di S, in certe sequenze consonantiche; pronuncia popolare di dz al posto di S, in alcune parole come borsa) si avvicina notevolmente all'italiano standard. Persino la pronuncia sorda della S intervocalica di molte parole è conforme all'italiano standard. Vi è tuttavia una tendenza alla trasformazione della s sorda in sonora anche in molti parlanti romani.  Per quanto riguarda la cadenza, ogni italofono ne ha una, per cui non mi ci soffermei troppo.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Non sono un esperto, ma ho sempre saputo che i film italiani recitati in presa diretta sono delle vere e proprie rarità.



Cosa c'entra? Mi riferisco alle situazioni che riproducono i film, e che riflettono la realtà eterogenea del parlato italiAno, con tutte le inflessioni dialettali possibili. Pure nei Simpson, che sono cartoni americani, c'è il poliziotto che parla con accento napoletano!


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> Cosa c'entra? Mi riferisco alle situazioni che riproducono i film, e che riflettono la realtà eterogenea del parlato italiAno, con tutte le inflessioni dialettali possibili. Pure nei Simpson, che sono cartoni americani, c'è il poliziotto che parla con accento napoletano!


Non lo so, a me piacevano i cartoni di braccio di ferro, ma se non ricordo male venivano trasmessi in lingua americana, quindi io non capivo nulla.


----------



## francisgranada

Cari amici, visto che invece della _*"s" sonora*_ abbiamo un discorso "*sonoro*", aggiungo anch'io la mia opinione, dal punto di vista di uno che non è "madrelingua":

1. L'italiano odierno è una lingua da tutti i punti di vista "consistente e coerente", è la continuazione del toscano (non uguale al toscano odierno, naturalmente), non è una lingua artificiale né mista. In fine, tutte le lingue "nazionali" o ufficiali hanno un po' carattere di "lingua franca", e nel suo lessico comprendono anche parole provenienti da altre regioni, prestiti, "cultismi" ecc. che originalmente non facevano parte del "dialetto di provenienza". Tutto sommato, per me la lingua italiana è una lingua _naturale_, per cui non la definerei come _lingua franca_.

2. Le lingue (ossia dialetti) regionali romanze hanno spesso lunghe  tradizioni anche in forma scritta (es. la _Confessione umbra - 1070_, il _Privilegio logudorese - cca 1080,_ ecc.) per cui meritano tutto il rispetto ed ammirazione, non minore del proprio italiano "comune". Per quanto riguarda lo status lingua/dialetto, io personalmente penso, che sia piuttosto una questione di linguistica e non di legislatura (per esempio: anche se la legge non riconoscesse il logudorese come lingua, per me la sarebbe lo stesso ed in nessun caso lo considerei un _dialetto italiano_).

3. La _*"s" sonora/sorda*_ (man mano sto ritornando alla domanda originale ), lenizione intervocalica ed altre caratteristiche regionali: come gia detto prima in qualche post, c'è differenza tra come uno parla il suo dialetto e come uno parla il proprio italiano nel suo ambito regionale/dialettale. Per me (opinione personale), se uno proviene dal sud d'Italia e pronuncia la _*"s"*_ sempre sorda in una maniera spontanea e naturale, lo fa benissimo. Anzi, molto meglio di quelli, che volendo parlare "correttamente" producono una strana mistura di pronuncia ... Se le regole italiane "proibiscono" una tale pronuncia della "s", bisogna cambiare le regole (questo vale anche per alcuni altri fenomeni - ma è un altro tema).

4. Un altro aspetto: a me piace, se p.e. gli attori come _Gigi_, _Flavio ecc. _(non mi vengono in mente i loro cognomi così in fretta... ma voi sapete di chi parlo), anche se parlano italiano, mantengono la loro pronuncia -  in questo caso - della "_*s*_" in questione. Sono così più "loro", più autentici. E questo vale, secondo me, anche per i non-attori.

5. Non vorrei essere capito male: ovviamente non dico che tutti i regionalismi si possono usare liberamente nell'italiano ... Ma alcune "sfumature locali" sono accettabili ed addirittura belle (secondo me).

Buona notte a tutti.


----------



## Linnets

ursu-lab said:


> Pure nei Simpson, che sono cartoni americani, c'è il poliziotto che parla con accento napoletano!


Questo viene fatto ovviamente per "tradurre" in italiano particolari accenti inglesi americani (New York, Boston, Texas ecc.).


----------



## marco.cur

In Sardegna la fonetica di alcune consonanti è spesso diversa a seconda che si parli in sardo o in italiano.
In sardo si ha spesso una sonorizzazione, per esempio la t diventa d o r (cagliari). Parlando In italiano si tende invece a pronunciare le consonanti in modo molto marcato, quasi a raddoppiarle; questo accade anche per i termini sardi italianizzati, in cui la le sonore ridiventano sorde.


----------

